#  Ernährung >   Kalorienshake, Ersatz, Alternative? >

## sun

Hallo zusammen!
  Kann mir wer helfen, vielleicht hatte jemand  schon ähnliche Probleme. 
  Also ich habe ja Morbus Crohn unter anderem. Und  habe dadurch ziemlich was abgenommen, jetzt trinke ich schon über einem Jahr  so Austronautennahrung. Wurde auch schon zweimal für vier Wochen mit so  Beutel über die Vene ernährt. Jetzt ist es so, ich hätte die Shakes dringend  nötig, kann sie aber nicht mehr ab, wenn ich sie schon rieche würgt es mich.  
  Was ich mache, viele kleine Portionen, esse  Kuchen und Süßigkeiten ja auch. Im Gegenteil ich nehme nicht zu. Muß aufpassen, daß  ich nicht mehr abnehme. Das Problem ist, ich werde immer schwächer und schwächer und komme kaum noch einen Stock hoch  ins Zimmer. Was heißt nicht hoch kommen, ich zittere, das Herz rast etc.  Gehe dennoch immer mit dem Hund raus und schaue das ich auch eine Runde  gemütlich gehe zwischen 30 und 60 min. bin halt dann fix und fertig. Aber ich kann  doch nicht nur rum hängen, dann komm ich gar nicht mehr zu Kräften. Es ist so schlimm, das ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Auto fahren trau, weil ich  letztens eine Strecke von 30 km kaum geschafft habe. Ich bin ständig eingenickt.  Auch beim Spargel schälen habe ich Sekundenschlaf.  
  Bin mir auch fast sicher, das es vielleicht  nicht nur wegen der Kalorien ist, aber eine Unterstützung wäre es mit Sicherheit.  Mein Hausarzt telefoniert heute eh mal mit dem Rheumadoc und Gastrodoc haben schon telefoniert. Morgen muß ich wieder  zu ihm. Der sieht mich halt am meisten und sieht wie mies es mir geht.  
  Also hat wer Tips oder Alternativen? Bekam jetzt  am Schluß Calshake die sind an sich gar nicht soooo schlecht, weil sie mit  Milch frisch angerührt werden und somit wirklich wie Kakao oder so schmecken  halt viel dickflüssiger.  
  Um jeden Rat wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Sun, 
möglicherweise vielleicht gibt Dir das nachfolgend aufgeschriebene Rezept ein wenig Abwechselung im Speiseplan und auch ein wenig Erleichterung: 
Ein bis zwei mittelgroße Kartoffeln möglichst klein würfeln, mit einem halben Teelöffel Butter oder Speiseöl (am besten Rapsöl) ganz kurz anschmoren, bißchen salzen und dann mit normaler Milch auffüllen, bis die Kartoffeln gerade eben bedeckt sind. Kurz aufkochen und dann auf kleiner Flamme vor sich hinköcheln lassen, bis die Kartoffel gar sind. Dann mit dem Mixer (oder per Hand mit dem Kartoffelstampfer) pürieren. Die Konsistenz sollte ein gutflüssiger Brei sein, bei Bedarf noch etwas (warme) Milch hinzufügen. Ein klitzekleine Menge geriebener Muskatnus rundet den Geschmack ab. Das ganze dann in kleinen Schlucken laaangsam und lauwarm zu sich nehmen.
Hat schon so manchem geholfen. Ich hoffe, Dir auch. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du mal an eine Magensonde gedacht?
Damit brauchst du das Zeugs nicht schlucken und wärest trotzdem immer satt... oder so.
Das ist sicherlich ein schwerer Schritt, aber bevor du völlig vom Fleisch fällst.
Ausserdem gibt es z.B. Glukose Infusionen, was sagt dein Arzt?
Welche Art der parenteralen Ernährung es noch gibt, bzw welche Möglichkeiten für dich in Frage kommen? 
Ich hoffe du kommst bald wieder einigermaßen auf die Beine. 
Ich schicke dir einen großen Sack mit Zuversicht und Sonne 
Schubser  :Smiley:

----------


## Jule77

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir, der auch an Morbus Crohn erkrankt ist, kam um eine parenterale Ernährung nicht drumherum. Wobei er das allerdings (zumindest teilweise) auch als Erleichterung angesehen hat.
Ansonsten hat er seine Nahrung mit Duocal und Maltodextrin angereichert. Für ihn war damals eine Ernährungsberatung  sehr hilfreich (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das in solchen Fällen (noch) von der Krankenkassse übernommen wird?!).   
Ein Rezept hätte ich auch noch (wenn keine Allergien dagegen vorliegen): Banane mit Milch-eventuell 1 Schuss Sahne- pürieren, 1 Löffel Mandelmus hinzu geben 
Ich wünsch dir auch, dass es bald aufwärts geht!! 
LG Jule

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Danke. 
Das mit den Tipps werde ich machen so als Zwischenmahlzeit. Ernährungsberatung hatte ich schon 
Und die parenterale Ernährung, das war es was ich ja zweimal für vier Wochen schon hatte. Weil ich so schlechte Venen habe und das Zeugs so aggresiv ist, wurde auch ein (jetzt fällt es mir nicht ein, das was sie fix also nicht für dauer sonst nur für ein begrenzte Zeit unter dem Schlüsselbein geben) keine Ahnung, wusste es immer. und die Ernährung hieß, Strucotkabiven und zusätzlich einen Liter Glucose mit Vitaminen. Und zu jeder Mahlzeit diese Fresubin Safterl oder wie die hießen. Von der Kasse bekomme ich ja welche bezahlt, die werden direkt zu mir heim geschickt. Die heißen Calshake ist Pulver und muss mit Milch angerührt werden, schmecken ja nicht schlecht also nicht so wie diese fertigen safterl Fortimel und Fresubin und wie die alle heißen. 
Doch Glucose hängt mir mein Hausarzt auch oft an, aber das sind halt nur ein paar Kalorien oder wieviel sind da drinnen?  
Mal sehen was er morgen spricht muss morgen wieder hin. Dann hoffe ich hat er mit den Ärzten in der Klinik schon telefoniert, wollte er heute machen.  
Vor eineinhalb Jahren, wollte ich immer so gern abnehmen und hab es nicht geschafft. Soweit hätte ich im Traum nicht gedacht, dass es vielleicht mal anders sein wird. 
Vielleicht fällt euch noch was ein, wäre euch sehr dankbar.

----------


## feli

Früher gab es diese Shakes gar nicht, man stellte die Sondenkost selbst her. Wenn Du mal googelst findest Du sicherlich Rezepte dafür und sicherlich welche die Inhaltsstoffe enthalten, die Du persönlich verträgst. Die Firma Hipp, soll ebenfalls eine Sondenkost auf dem Markt haben die sehr gerne von den Patienten angenommen wird. ( falls ich hier als Tipp eine Firma nennen darf. sicherlich gibt es auch noch andere gute Hersteller.)lg feli

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
So jetzt ist es leider so. Am Montag bekomme ich einen Port a cath. Und dann werde ich wieder über diesen Port ernährt. Ist so ein Teil gut sichtbar oder schmerzt es dann jedesmal beim anstechen. Sollte bzw kann man was machen, also wohin man es genau implantieren lässt?  
Hat wer Erfahrungen oder Tipps für mich

----------


## sun

kann mir da keiner helfen, tipps oder so? wo man den hin setzen lassen soll etc

----------


## sun

schade das mir keiner helfen konnte  
also der port liegt und der hausarzt war auch schon hier und hat mir die  Ernährung angehängt.  
der port wurde glaub ich gut gelegt. der arzt hat sich sehr bemüht, er  sah sich die stelle mehrmals an, mit T shirt und auch trägerleibchen,  also die mit den breiten trägern nicht die mit den ganz dünnen. Genau  unter einen träger hat das gerät implantiert.  
Er hat dann das größere Teil genommen, er meinte der sei zwar größer  aber flache

----------

